# Wächter der Sande ruf?



## Discohunter (8. Juni 2007)

huhu leutz

wie kann ich ruf bei der fraktion wächter der sande farmen?? 
habe schon stundelang im netz gesucht aber nix gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weis das einer zufällig?

und in den höhlen der zeit hab ich noch ein instanzen portal gesehen das von einem schiffswrack,
weiss einer was darüber? 

MFG


----------



## CAR (8. Juni 2007)

Du bekommst in der Instanz vom Hyjal Ruf bei der Fraktion, das ist genau bei diesem Durchgang in den HdZ.


----------



## Discohunter (8. Juni 2007)

naja so einfach is das aber net, wollte ja schon durchs portal aber dann kam ne nachricht "du musst mindestens freundlich bei den wächter ......... sein " oder so ähnlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## whiti (8. Juni 2007)

ja und ?

wenn man die vorquest erfolgreich gemeistert hat, bekommst sicher die fraktion in deiner rufübersicht und wird auf freundlich gestellt, damit du dann reinkommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



steht aber alles schon im instnaz forum ....

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/b...ment/index.html

klick mal auf hyal und du siehst was du brauchst um dort reinzukommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (btw der ruf wird das geringste problem sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------

